# Sedona vs. Scottsdale



## daynab (Mar 2, 2011)

We want to see the Grand Canyon and want to know where is better to stay Sedona or Scottsdale for our potential trip? 

We are thinking of a summer trip, ad know it will be hot. Will it be unbearable? 
Was thinking of booking an II Getaway, what are some good places to stay. How is Sheraton Desert Oasis vs. Westi Kierland< in Scottsdale? What are some good choices for Sedona?

 What are some other cool things to do with a 10 and 3 year old while we are there. Any websites/links would be helpful.

Thanks,
Dayna


----------



## bdh (Mar 2, 2011)

daynab said:


> We want to see the Grand Canyon and want to know where is better to stay Sedona or Scottsdale for our potential trip?
> 
> We are thinking of a summer trip, ad know it will be hot. Will it be unbearable?
> Was thinking of booking an II Getaway, what are some good places to stay. How is Sheraton Desert Oasis vs. Westi Kierland< in Scottsdale? What are some good choices for Sedona?
> ...



Scottsdale in the summer can be a scorcher - even though Sedona is only a couple of hours north of Scottsdale, it is not nearly as hot.  (But as they say, it is a "dry heat").  Choosing btwn SDO and WK - WK will be the winner.

Grand Canyon from Sedona is a full day - GC can be done from Scotts, but def not the preferred way.

Obviously Sedona moves at a much slower pace than Scotts and the scenic beauty in Sedona is tremendous.  I'll leave the Sedona accommodations and activities to Red Rox.


----------



## daynab (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Gracey (Mar 3, 2011)

Definately Sedona!


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 3, 2011)

My vote is for Sedona.  We have stayed twice at the Sedona Summit and liked it.  If you are going to Grand Canyon, I would recommend trying to stay overnight at least one night in the park, if possible.


----------



## funtime (Mar 4, 2011)

You can check my ** 9 review of Kierland Villas in the review section - my sister and I went on a ridiculously cheap summer getaway.  I loved the resort and would go back - even in the summer.  Something about serving ice water to you at the pool - mmmmm.  Funtime


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 5, 2011)

Definitely Sedona if you want to visit the Grand Canyon and are visiting in the summer. We have stayed in both Scottsdale and Sedona. I recommend them both but for separate stays. Sedona has its attractions in the area and Scotfsdale has their own.


----------



## Darwin (Mar 6, 2011)

I would also choose Sedona because of temperature and location.  For a 10 and 3 year old:  Pool, hiking, train ride, hose back riding for the older one, jeep tours, ATV tours, fishing, etc.  Checkout Sedona on the net.

I would also suggest a day or two at the Grand Canyon.  Take a bus or plane tour.  Do the donkey tour.  Drive to the different points.

Enjoy,
Dariwn


----------



## nottaowner (Mar 6, 2011)

Frankly, Flagstaff is a better starting point for Grand Canyon touring.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 6, 2011)

nottaowner said:


> Frankly, Flagstaff is a better starting point for Grand Canyon touring.



Very true but not nearly as nice an area to stay in as Sedona. The trip up through Oak Creek Canyon from Sedona to Flagstaff is well worth the extra 30 miles from Sedona. We took a tour of the Grand Canyon that we booked at the resort in Sedona.


----------



## nottaowner (Mar 6, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> Very true but not nearly as nice an area to stay in as Sedona. The trip up through Oak Creek Canyon from Sedona to Flagstaff is well worth the extra 30 miles from Sedona. We took a tour of the Grand Canyon that we booked at the resort in Sedona.


We stayed at the Wyndam in Flagstaff and had a VERY nice unit with private hot tub and leather furniture. We spent most of our time touring the GC and took a side trip to Sedona and enjoyed some hiking in Oak Creek Canyon. Worked for us. We thought we'd like to come back and stay in Sedona and do stuff locally without all the gas burning to get to the GC daily.


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 7, 2011)

Scottsdale is 1000 feet above sea level. Summer temps will be in the 110s. Drive time to GCNP is about 4 hours. Sedona is 4500 feet. Summer temps will be in the 90s. Drive time to GCNP is about 2 hours. GCNP is 7000 feet and daily highs will be around 80.
Sedona makes a much better base IMO as it is a more confined area with plenty of activities easily accessed. The best way to experience GCNP is with an over night stay inside the park, even if you have a room in Sedona for the night. www.grandcanyonlodges.com
www.visitsedona.com


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with Red Rox.  Ideally, I'd use Sedona as my home base, then book an overnight at the GC.  It's a long drive to the GC. 

Another alternative is to drive to Prescott and take the train to the GC.


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 8, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I agree with Red Rox.  Ideally, I'd use Sedona as my home base, then book an overnight at the GC.  It's a long drive to the GC.
> 
> Another alternative is to drive to Prescott and take the train to the GC.



There is no train at Prescott. The GC railroad departs from Williams, but IMO it is an expensive and time consuming option for getting to the GCNP. You DO NOT see the canyon from the train at any time. Drive there, and you'll be glad to have your car inside the park, not to mention all the money you'll still have in your pocket.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 9, 2011)

Red Rox said:


> There is no train at Prescott. The GC railroad departs from Williams, but IMO it is an expensive and time consuming option for getting to the GCNP. You DO NOT see the canyon from the train at any time. Drive there, and you'll be glad to have your car inside the park, not to mention all the money you'll still have in your pocket.



The concierge at Los Abrigados T/S told us the same thing.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 9, 2011)

Red Rox said:


> There is no train at Prescott. The GC railroad departs from Williams, but IMO it is an expensive and time consuming option for getting to the GCNP. You DO NOT see the canyon from the train at any time. Drive there, and you'll be glad to have your car inside the park, not to mention all the money you'll still have in your pocket.



Oops.  Thanks for the correction.  I remembered that the town was a tennis friend's maiden name.  Turns out I know a Prescott....and a Williams!

Anyway, she said it was expensive but nice to not have to worry about driving that much.  My husband loves to drive, so it's a no-brainer for us.


----------

